# look at this



## welder777 (Sep 7, 2006)

here ya go my sons first squirrel hunt he got one and i got one it was a blast :sniper:


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Congratulations to your son! Glad to see that a new hunter has joined the ranks. Looks like dad set him up with a nice squirrel rig.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

:beer:

:sniper:


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

Congratulations to a father-son hunting experience. Let the good times roll.


----------

